# Cams Cams Cams!



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Wats up everyone? Im in the process right now of looking for a good cam for my 2005 m6 goat. I have done a lot of researching and searching the forum looking for what people seem to like and what has and has not worked for them. I know its a personal preference, but i was wondering what cam you guys would recommend based on your experience with it? I just want one of those, "would you recommend it to a friend" sort of thing :lol: 

I wanted to get an idea to get me started in the right direction. Drive ability must be good since it is a DD and as for sound, i really dont want to choose a cam for sound. I think the people that do that are completely ridiculous. Anyways, if you guys could just chip in on your experiences with certain cams so i can start making the final decision 

Thanks guys :cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm considering this one Texas Speed Torquer v.2 Camshaft in the future, if I don't go overboard with heads and intake.


I'm not very well educated on cams, but I figured a 230-232 duration cam with lift around .595 at a 114lsa would be a decent driving cam on a stock heads/intake motor.


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

There is a shop in Hialeah named MAK Performance that has done a few GTOs. Also, another one in Davie, REV I think, that also has done GTOs. Lot of the GTO owners who meet at Towers Shops in Davie have cammed their cars. 

Good to visit and hear.


----------

